# Fusher hand held controller



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Fisher plow hand held controller Fish-stik 6-pin used, looks and works good. No longer needed. $165 shipped


----------



## Racyjbell (Dec 5, 2017)

Im interested. Email me. [email protected]


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Email sent to you.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

SOLD SOLD Thanks


----------

